# 51 next week



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

so I guess I will be hanging out with the old farts now!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome! Keep riding and all will be just fine.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Just make sure your farts don't stink too much :lol:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

51 ? I'd keep that sh*t quiet


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Daydreamer said:


> Just make sure your farts don't stink too much


Impossible after 50! You are daydreaming.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

It’s all good, you can count down to retirement from 51.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well now, some advice from Jack..

Never pass a bathroom, trust a fart, or waste a hard on.

Carry on.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

winginit said:


> so I guess I will be hanging out with the old farts now!


You're just getting started...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Please type slowly, i am 61 i read slowly


----------

